# Possessivos em PTB



## breezeofwater

Queridos amigos brasileiros,

podem dar-me uma mãozinha com a tradução dos possissivos am PTB?
São frases coloquias destinadas a crianças, mas bem redigidas.
Eu tento adaptar o português mas como não sou brasileira tenho sempre umas duvidazinhas.
Geralmente ouve-se frequentemente *-suas* em vez de *-tuas* e confesso que me confunde um pouco. O que acham? Muito obrigada!! 

- Quel bonheur d'avoir de tes nouvelles!
Que felicidade para mim receber notícias *tuas* (suas? de você?) !

- Je suis fière de toi et de ton travail en classe.
Estou orgulhosa de você e do *teu* (seu? de você?)trabalho na escola.

- Je suis heureuse de savoir que tu as passé de bons moments avec ta famille.
Estou feliz de saber que você passou bons momentos com *tua* (sua? de você?) familia. 

- J'adore quand tu me racontes comment tu t'amuses avec tes amies.
Adoro quando você me conta o quanto você se diverte com *tuas* (suas? de você?) amiguinhas.

- La chose la plus importante de la vie c'est de se savoir aimé par le Seigneur et de l'aimer en retour.
A coisa mais importante da vida é saber que se é amado pelo Senhor et também de *amá-lo* (amar ele???).

BW


----------



## Vanda

- Quel bonheur d'avoir de tes nouvelles!
Que felicidade para mim receber notícias *tuas* (suas ) !

- Je suis fière de toi et de ton travail en classe.
Estou orgulhosa de você e do *teu* (seu)trabalho na escola.

- Je suis heureuse de savoir que tu as passé de bons moments avec ta famille.
Estou feliz de saber que você passou bons momentos com *tua* (sua ) familia. 

- J'adore quand tu me racontes comment tu t'amuses avec tes amies.
Adoro quando você me conta o quanto você se diverte com *tuas* (suas ) amiguinhas.

- La chose la plus importante de la vie c'est de se savoir aimé par le Seigneur et de l'aimer en retour.
A coisa mais importante da vida é saber que se é amado pelo Senhor e também de *amá-lo* .


----------



## anaczz

Eu usaria seus/suas em todas as frases e amá-lo na última, com certeza.

Por mais que se use a mistura você - teu coloquialmente, quando se trata de escrever, não fica lá muito bem.


----------



## Istriano

Eu só uso SEU, SUA e nunca TEU, TUA.
TEU, TUA não me soam bem. 

TEU/TUA é mais frequente nas zonas tuteantes (como o Rio, Santos, Rio Grande do Sul, Recife)...
(Diferentemente de TE que é de uso geral).

_tu _(muito regional) < _teu _(bastante regional) < _contigo _(um pouco regional) < _te _(geral)


----------



## Joca

Pois eu usaria teu(s)/tua(s) em todas as frases se fosse apenas dizê-las, mas, se fosse escrevê-las (formalmente), usaria seu(s)/sua(s).

A última frase colocaria assim:

_A coisa mais importante na/da vida é saber-se amado pelo Senhor e retribuir meu amor por Ele._


----------



## anaczz

Eu uso quase sempre teu e tua (verbalmente)
Tua mãe mandou um beijo.
Pega as tuas coisas e vai estudar.


----------



## Audie

Concordo com os quatro antes de mim. '_Teu/tua_' aparece mais na (minha) fala.


breezeofwater said:


> - La chose la plus importante de la vie c'est de se savoir aimé par le Seigneur et de l'aimer en retour.
> A coisa mais importante da vida é saber que se é amado pelo Senhor et também de *amá-lo* (amar ele???).BW


Aqui achei meio estranha a frase em português. Talvez preferisse: '_... e que o amamos'_ (?)


----------



## anaczz

ou melhor, que o amemos...

Mas ainda prefiro amá-lo.


----------



## Audie

> A coisa mais importante da vida é saber que
> se é amado pelo Senhor
> e também de amá-lo


Não, pra mim seria '_amamos_' mesmo. Ou _'que se O ama_' (claro, quase não se usa mais, exceto em contextos formais; mas, nesse exemplo, até que não iria mal, afinal) Melhor mesmo é reconstruir a frase.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Na linguagem falada falo indistintamente _teu_ e _seu_, ao sabor sabe-se lá de quê. Na última frase, eu diria _e de retribuir o seu amor._


----------



## Audie

GOODVIEW said:


> Na linguagem falada falo indistintamente _teu_ e _seu_, ao sabor sabe-se lá de quê. Na última frase, eu diria _e de retribuir o seu amor._


Sim, minha sugestão foi somente um pequeno toque na frase original, que me soou esquisita. Além do mais, não tinha visto o post de Joca '"retribuindo".


----------



## GOODVIEW

Audierunt said:


> Sim, minha sugestão foi somente um pequeno toque na frase original, que me soou esquisita. Além do mais, não tinha visto o post de Joca '"retribuindo".





> A coisa mais importante na/da vida é saber-se amado pelo Senhor e retribuir meu amor por Ele.



Aliás, Joca, acho que é ao contrário:

_...retribuir o amor Dele por mim._


----------



## Dona Chicória

> A coisa mais importante da vida é saber que se é amado pelo Senhor et também de amá-lo (amar ele???).



Eu pensei em:
A coisa mais importante da vida é se saber amado pelo Senhor e, também, amá-lO. 

(mas se são duas ações/coisas, como pode ser uma?)


----------



## Vanda

Ôxe, tudo isso pra não reconhecer a forma formal?! (rimou)


> mas bem redigidas.


 Por que não o amá-LO? É bom que as crianças já comecem a aprender que podem usar o formal para se dirigir a Deus (ou à entidade que ela acredite como sendo um deus), por que não?


----------



## breezeofwater

Amigões, muito obrigada mesmo! Vocês ajudaram muito! 
Parece que eu ainda não aprendi bem. 
A única coisa que posso dizer é que costumo ouvir mais frequentemente seu que teu dito pelos brasileiros mas como também se diz teu nunca sei ao certo qual escolher; em PTP e francês não há escolha, pois é teu (para o tu/você) sem qualquer dúvida.

Joca, gostei muito da tua ideia de _retribuir o amor por Ele_, incrementada pelos demais. Relamente faltava a ideia da retribuição, "en retour". 

A ênclise amá-lo é bem aceite neste caso por se tratar de Deus? Convenhamos que não soa nada bem amar ele, no máximo o amar?? 

Carambinha, logo eu que pensava que teu/tua se utilizava mais na escrita e seu/sua na expressão oral. Acho que confundi justamente com o te que é de uso geral como bem indicou o Istri.
Há alguma regrinha ou astúcia para me ajudar a sentir qual escolher nestes casos já que as opiniões divergem memso entre vós? Onde é que se compra esse sabor sabe-se lá de quê do Goodview?? 

Valeuzão! 
BW


----------



## Istriano

_*também de amá-lo *  comum
*também de o amar  * raro
_


----------



## breezeofwater

GOODVIEW said:


> Aliás, Joca, acho que é ao contrário:
> 
> _...retribuir o amor Dele por mim._


Na frase francesa acho que a ideia é geral mesmo: 
A melhor coisa da vida é saber-se amado (saber que somos amados) pelo senhor e de retribuir o (nosso) amor por ele.
BW


----------



## breezeofwater

Vanda said:


> Ôxe, tudo isso pra não reconhecer a forma formal?! (rimou)
> Por que não o amá-LO? É bom que as crianças já comecem a aprender que podem usar o formal para se dirigir a Deus (ou à entidade que ele acredite como sendo um deus), por que não?


Vanda, eu estou de acordo contingo a 1000%, mas gostaria de saber sé é comum em PTB falar assim porque em PTP é o caso.
Pessoalmente acho que mesmo em PTB esta forma é bem mais bonita e como se trata de Deus só lhe pode ficar bem. 
As crianças brasileiras podem utilizar a ênclise de vez em quando? Se sim, na expressão oral, escrita ou ambas? A minha escolha é de escrever um português bonito mas corrente (à semelhança do francês) porque este discurso coloquial mas afável acaba sempre ser um exemplo linguístico.
BW


----------



## Vanda

Podem e devem, Breeze. Existe aquilo que chamamos de ocasião e, na minha opinião, esta é uma ocasião para revestirmos de um pouco de formalidade. Contexto é tudo, né? Se estou falando pra minha coleguinha de brinquedos, é uma situação, se estou me dirigindo a Deus é outra situação. Eu ensinaria um pouco de formalidade neste contexto, mas é apenas opinião pessoal.


----------



## breezeofwater

Joca said:


> Pois eu usaria teu(s)/tua(s) em todas as frases se fosse apenas dizê-las, mas, se fosse escrevê-las (formalmente), usaria seu(s)/sua(s).
> 
> A última frase colocaria assim:
> 
> _A coisa mais importante na/da vida é saber-se amado pelo Senhor e retribuir meu amor por Ele._


Outra pergunta relativamente à utilização dos possessivos em PTB:
Na frase A coisa mais importante da vida é saber-se amado pelo Senhor e de retribuir nosso amor por Ele, deve dizer-se *o* nosso amor ou simplesmente nosso amor? 
 Artigo como em PTP ou não?
BW


----------



## Audie

breezeofwater said:


> Amigões, muito obrigada mesmo! Vocês ajudaram muito!
> Parece que eu ainda não aprendi bem.
> A única coisa que posso dizer é que costumo ouvir mais frequentemente seu que teu dito pelos brasileiros mas como também se diz teu nunca sei ao certo qual escolher; em PTP e francês não há escolha, pois é teu (para o tu/você) sem qualquer dúvida.
> 
> Joca, gostei muito da tua ideia de _retribuir o amor por Ele_, incrementada pelos demais. Relamente faltava a ideia da retribuição, "en retour".
> 
> A ênclise amá-lo é bem aceite neste caso por se tratar de Deus? Convenhamos que não soa nada bem amar ele, no máximo o amar??
> 
> Carambinha, logo eu que pensava que teu/tua se utilizava mais na escrita e seu/sua na expressão oral. Acho que confundi justamente com o te que é de uso geral como bem indicou o Istri.
> Há alguma regrinha ou astúcia para me ajudar a sentir qual escolher nestes casos já que as opiniões divergem memso entre vós? Onde é que se compra esse sabor sabe-se lá de quê do Goodview??
> 
> Valeuzão!
> BW


Breeze, a ênclise em 'amá-lo' não é por se tratar de Deus. É a forma mais comum, como disse Istriano. A gente "engasgou" nessa frase por causa da construção. A única que ficou bem com '_amá-lo_' foi a de Dona Chicória (#13), que, para isso, retirou o '_que_'. 

Engraçado é que não vi divergência no uso de '_teu/tua'_. Na escrita, geralmente, concordamos '_você_' com '_seu/sua_'. Já na fala.... Bem, em certos locais, como Rio e Recife, a concordância verbal e os possessivos vão, bem como Goodview falou, ao sabor de sei lá o quê. Mas diria que, no geral, se prefere usar '_te_' em lugar de '_lhe'_ oralmente e informamelmente/coloquialmente.


----------



## GOODVIEW

breezeofwater said:


> Na frase francesa acho que a ideia é geral mesmo:
> A melhor coisa da vida é saber-se amado (saber que somos amados) pelo senhor e de retribuir o (nosso) amor por ele.
> BW



Breeze, não entendo bem o significado dessa frase. Veja o que penso:

Tu m'aimes mais moi aussi je t'aime en retour.
Você me ama mas eu também correspondo ao seu amor / retribuo o seu amor.

Dieu nous aime et on l'aime en retour
Deus nos ama e nós correspondemos ao seu amor / retribuímos o seu amor.

Ou então vejo a seguinte possibilidade:
... e de retribuir (ao amor Dele) com nosso amor por Ele.


----------



## breezeofwater

Vanda said:


> Podem e devem, Breeze. Existe aquilo que chamamos de ocasião e, na minha opinião, esta é uma ocasião para revestirmos de um pouco de formalidade. Contexto é tudo, né? Se estou falando pra minha coleguinha de brinquedos, é uma situação, se estou me dirigindo a Deus é outra situação. Eu ensinaria um pouco de formalidade neste contexto, mas é apenas opinião pessoal.


Vanda, com esse teu (aqui seria seu em PTB certo?) maravilhoso comentário estás a dar asas ao meu amor pela ênclise que eu acho tão elegante em PTB em certos contextos como este. 
Não me choca muito porque já ouvi este emprego utilizado por amigos brasileiros mesmo oralmente.
BW


----------



## Joca

breezeofwater said:


> Outra pergunta relativamente à utilização dos possessivos em PTB:
> Na frase A coisa mais importante da vida é saber-se amado pelo Senhor e de retribuir nosso amor por Ele, deve dizer-se *o* nosso amor ou simplesmente nosso amor?
> Artigo como em PTP ou não?
> BW


 

Acho que me enganei na minha tradução:

Talvez melhor dizer: ... _saber-se amado pelo Senhor e amá-Lo em resposta/de volta. _

O uso do artigo antes do possessivo é facultativo, mas parece ser mais comum usá-lo que omiti-lo.


----------



## breezeofwater

GOODVIEW said:


> Breeze, não entendo bem o significado dessa frase. Veja o que penso:
> 
> Tu m'aimes mais moi aussi je t'aime en retour.
> Você me ama mas eu também correspondo ao seu amor / retribuo o seu amor.
> 
> Dieu nous aime et on l'aime en retour
> Deus nos ama e nós correspondemos ao seu amor / retribuímos o seu amor.
> 
> Ou então vejo a seguinte possibilidade:
> ... e de retribuir (ao amor Dele) com nosso amor por Ele.


As ideias da frase são: 
 saber que somos amados por Deus
 amá-lo também, retribuir esse amor
Talvez a frase fique mesmo mais natural deste modo como já tinha sido proposto pelo Audi:
A coisa mais importante da vida é saber que somos amados por Deus e de lhe retribuirmos o *seu* amor. (talvez sem -lhe em PTB??)
As tuas ideias também são óptimas GV:
 correspondemos ao seu amor / retribuímos o seu amor


----------



## breezeofwater

Joca said:


> Acho que me enganei na minha tradução:
> 
> Talvez melhor dizer: ... _saber-se amado pelo Senhor e amá-Lo em resposta/de volta. _
> 
> O uso do artigo antes do possessivo é facultativo, mas parece ser mais comum usá-lo que omiti-lo.


Nesse caso o que achas da minha frase:
Continue se esforçando bastante na escola, respeitando *a sua* familia e ajudando *o seu* próximo.
Corecto? 
BW


----------



## Istriano

breezeofwater said:


> As crianças brasileiras podem utilizar a ênclise de vez em quando?
> BW


Eu aprendi a ênclise só na escola.


----------



## breezeofwater

Istriano said:


> Eu aprendi a ênclise só na escola.


Eu também!!  
Nunca ouviste nenhuma criança utilizá-la? Nem na escrita?
Se uma crainça a ler vai estranhar muito ou nem por isso?
BW


----------



## breezeofwater

Outro possessivo:
- Je souhaite que Dieu *vous* garde.
 Desejo que Deus *vos* proteja. = PTP (oral e escita)
 Desejo que Deus proteja (todos) *vocês*. = PTB?
*Vos* em PTB nem na escrita, certo?
BW


----------



## Joca

breezeofwater said:


> Nesse caso o que achas da minha frase:
> Continue se esforçando bastante na escola, respeitando *a sua* familia e ajudando *o seu* próximo.
> Corecto?
> BW


 
Perfeita.


----------



## Istriano

Vos só se for na Bíblia (católica).


----------



## breezeofwater

Joca said:


> Perfeita.


Como dizemos em francês "J'ai capté!" 
BW


----------



## Denis555

breezeofwater said:


> A ênclise amá-lo é bem aceite neste caso por se tratar de Deus? BW


 


Audierunt said:


> Breeze, a ênclise em 'amá-lo' não é por se tratar de Deus. É a forma mais comum, como disse Istriano. .


 
Breeze, a ênclise é usada na fala no Brasil pelo mesmo motivo que em Portugal 
Tem-se que entender o que acontece foneticamente quando usamos a ênclise.
A língua portuguesa era (e continua sendo no Brasil) muito vocálica: 
sílaba = consoante + vogal. 

Não gostamos tanto de acabar uma sílaba com uma consoante que colocamos muitas vezes uma vogal (i) para ajudar na pronúncia de certas palavras onde a sílaba acaba com uma cosoante:
rit(i)mo; ad(i)vogado, etc

Nada de acabar uma sílaba numa consoante! No entanto, em Portugal a coisa começou a mudar foneticamente, as vogais quando não tônicas (a mais forte da palavra) começaram a ficar fracas. 
Portugal sendo pronuncialdo /p(u)rtgál/ ; esperança /spránç(a)/ 
Os pronomes (me, te, etc) ficaram tão fracos que se juntaram ao fim do verbo formando uma só palavra: amo-te pronuncia-se /á-mut/ 

No Brasil, isso não aconteceu esses pronomes não se enfraqueceram, continuam fortes, logo, amo-te seria pronunciado /a-mu-ti/ ou /a-mu-tchi/ O pronome não fica apoiado no verbo. É como se o pronome tivesse vida independente, logo, ele segue sendo usado antes do verbo como uma entidade (foneticamente) independente: Te amo /ti amu/ ou /tchi amu/
Por isso, a nossa próclise!

Há dois casos, no entanto, que o pronome também ficou enfraquecido ou pode ficar enfraquecido:
*se* e *-lo* (-los, -la, las)

Por isso, é normal escutar no Brasil ser dito:
Foda-se! ; Diga-se de passagem; Dane-se! Para sentir-se amado, é necessário...; Rio de Janeiro, gostaria de conhecê-lo um dia...


----------



## Istriano

_Para sentir-se amado_ não é tão comum na fala.
Se fala mais: _para se sentir amado_ (como em Portugal).


----------



## anaczz

Desculpem voltar atrás, mas até agora não entendi uma coisa:

A coisa mais importante da vida é saber que somos amados por Deus e de  retribuirmos o seu amor. 

O que esse "de" faz aí? Não faz nenhum sentido para mim.


A coisa mais imporatante da vida é saber que somos amados por Deus e retribuirmos o seu amor.


----------



## GOODVIEW

anaczz said:


> Desculpem voltar atrás, mas até agora não entendi uma coisa:
> 
> A coisa mais importante da vida é saber que somos amados por Deus e de  retribuirmos o seu amor.
> 
> O que esse "de" faz aí? Não faz nenhum sentido para mim.
> 
> 
> A coisa mais imporatante da vida é saber que somos amados por Deus e retribuirmos o seu amor.



Tem razão, Ana, my bad!


----------



## breezeofwater

Denis555 said:


> No Brasil, isso não aconteceu esses pronomes não se enfraqueceram, continuam fortes, logo, amo-te seria pronunciado /a-mu-ti/ ou /a-mu-tchi/ O pronome não fica apoiado no verbo. É como se o pronome tivesse vida independente, logo, ele segue sendo usado antes do verbo como uma entidade (foneticamente) independente: Te amo /ti amu/ ou /tchi amu/
> Por isso, a nossa próclise!
> 
> Há dois casos, no entanto, que o pronome também ficou enfraquecido ou pode ficar enfraquecido:
> *se* e *-lo* (-los, -la, las)
> 
> Por isso, é normal escutar no Brasil ser dito:
> Foda-se! ; Diga-se de passagem; Dane-se! Para sentir-se amado, é necessário...; Rio de Janeiro, gostaria de conhecê-lo um dia...


Denis não estou muito de acordo contigo porque é tudo uma questão de hábito e a prova disso é que tu mesmo mencionaste exepções à tendência. 
No entanto não pertendo mesmo abrir polémicas a respeito.  O meu problema é realmente saber escolher nas minhas traduções a vertente mais próxima do PTB e é aí que a coisa se complica porque não sendo eu brasileira escapam-me forçosamente algumas subtilidades. 
Por vezes é difícil entender quando mesmo entre vós as opiniões sobre o uso dos possessivos e da ênclise diferem e suponho que é necessário entender essas escolhas em contexto, mas creio ter compreendido (igualmente com a ajuda do topico “ajudar ele”) como devo formular as minhas frases. 
Ontem estava a traduzir mais umas quantas e já me sentia bem menos atrapalhada porque os possessivos aparecem em todo o lado e marcam muito o discurso traduzido.
E um crash cursim de regrinhas PTB convosco!! 
Mas valeuzão por tanto interesse e explicações!!! Vocês são feras! 



anaczz said:


> A coisa mais importante da vida é saber que somos amados por Deus e de retribuirmos o seu amor.
> 
> O que esse "de" faz aí? Não faz nenhum sentido para mim.
> 
> A coisa mais imporatante da vida é saber que somos amados por Deus e retribuirmos o seu amor.


Ana, tens toda a razão, também não percebi bem o que faz aí o de e curiosamente ninguém tinha relamente estranhado...

BW


----------

